# GIPSA Rollback.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

From Growing TN.

Regards, Mike

http://growingtennessee.com/features/2017/10/rollback-gipsa-rule-has-industry-leaders-taking-sides/?utm_source=Growing+Tennessee&utm_campaign=58c2244827-growingtennessee-daily_newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_d75710df8e-58c2244827-296641129


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

What's the old as dirt saying....."you can please some of the people some of the time, but you'll never please all the people all of the time" don't know enuf about the legislation to opin but it has proven to be a very volatile market


----------

